# iFram will nicht 100%?



## SilverVegeto (29. März 2004)

Hy ich habe ein iFrame in einer Tabell gemacht, dass iFrame soll 100% height anzeigen, macht es aber nicht. Hier der Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>XXXXXX</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#D9D2CC" onLoad="" scroll="auto">
<table align=center scrolling="no" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td><iframe height="100%" width=953 src="http://www.URL.de" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. März 2004)

Äh ja... ich glaube, da fehlt noch ein % hinter der 100.


----------



## SilverVegeto (30. März 2004)

Nein daran liegt das nicht, habe ich nur vergessen.


----------



## rootssw (30. März 2004)

Stimmt!
@SilentWarrior: Pech gehabt!  
Das liegt auch daran, dass keine Höhe in der Tabelle angegeben ist.
Es reicht nicht, nur die Höhe im <td>-Tag anzugeben!
Da aber in einer Tabelle laut HTML-Spezifikation keine Höhenangabe erlaubt ist (auch, wenn es einige Browser teilweise erkennen mögen).
Deshalb hab' ich das in ein StyleSheet gepackt.
Und zudem noch gleich die Angabe margin:0px;, sonst wird nämlich ein Rand (oben und unten) gelassen.

Das Ganze sieht dann so aus:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>XXXXXX</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#D9D2CC" onLoad="" scroll="auto" style="margin:0px;">
<table align=center border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="height:100%; margin:0px;">
  <tr> 
    <td height="100%"><iframe style="height:100%" height="100%" width=953 src="http://www.domain.de" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Übrigens:
Warum hast du eigentlich in der Tabelle ein Scroll-Attribut gesetzt?!
Das dürfte da doch garnicht sein!
Ich hab's mal weg gemacht! Das ändert ja schliesslich nichts!


----------



## SilverVegeto (30. März 2004)

Hy, also ich habe das jetzt mal ausbrobiert, dass Problem ist das die Tabbelle nur so hoch ist wie mein Bildschirm groß ist. Aber de
r Domain ist ja größer als mein Bildschirm. Hier mein eingesetzter Code:

<html>
<head>
<title>XXXXXX</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#D9D2CC" onLoad="" scroll="auto" style="margin:0px;">
<table align=center border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="height:100%; margin:0px;">
  <tr> 
    <td height="100%"><iframe style="height:100%" width=953 src="http://www.URL.de" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>

Ich hoffe ihr wisst noch eine Lösung.


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. März 2004)

> Hy, also ich habe das jetzt mal ausbrobiert, dass Problem ist das die Tabbelle nur so hoch ist wie mein Bildschirm groß ist.


Na klar, das muss ja so sein. Oder was dachtest du bedeuten die 100% sonst? Die Höhe des iFrames an die Website anzupassen dürfte imo schwierig bis unmöglich werden, dazu müsstest du zunächst einmal deren Höhe herausfinden, und das ist schon ein ziemlicher Aufwand.

P.S.: Ich hab das mit dem fehlenden %-Zeichen nicht geschrieben, weil's der Fehler war, sondern nur, damit da nicht noch andere drauf rumhacken. Einer muss ja den Anfang machen.


----------



## Amethyst (30. März 2004)

Lass mal das Attribut height weg, dann müßten die Daten komplett angezeigt werden. So zumindest arbeite ich und bei mir funktioniert das.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## SilverVegeto (30. März 2004)

Meinst du etwa so?

<html>
<head>
<title>XXXXXX</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#D9D2CC" onLoad="" scroll="auto" style="margin:0px;">
<table align=center border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="height:100%; margin:0px;">
<tr> 
<td><iframe width=953 src="http://www.URL.de" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Amethyst (30. März 2004)

Ich meine alle ! attribute die height=100% setzen rausnehmen ;-)) also auch in der Tabelle, sonst hast du ja die Höhe der Tabelle schon festgelegt, wie soll dann die Zelle das anders darstellen. Wie gesagt, so würde ich es machen und ich kann mich täuschen. Ich versuch immer erstmal nicht um die Ecke zu denken ;-))

<html>
<head>
<title>XXXXXX</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#D9D2CC" onLoad="" scroll="auto" style="margin:0px;">
<table align=center border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="margin:0px;">
<tr> 
<td><iframe width=953 src="http://www.URL.de" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## SilverVegeto (30. März 2004)

So hab ich gemacht, dass ist der Code:

<html>
<head>
<title>XXXXXX</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#D9D2CC" onLoad="" scroll="auto" style="margin:0px;">
<table align=center border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="margin:0px;">
  <tr> 
    <td><iframe width=953 src="http://www.URL.de" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>

Leider ist das Frame jetzt nur ca. 5 cm groß und nun?


----------



## Amethyst (30. März 2004)

Ok, das geht also nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Datei mal zu verlinken, oder zumindest die URL bekannzugeben, damit ich das mal mit dem Originalinhalt ausprobieren kann?

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## SilverVegeto (30. März 2004)

Ja klar, soll aber keine Werbung sein *g* Kannst es ja mal versuchen, aber über den Frame ist noch eine Tabbelle, ach was ich gib dir gleich den ganzen Code:

<html>
<head>
<title>RPG-TIME.de - Alles rund um den RPG-Maker</title>
</head>
<style type=text/css>
A:link {color: #9D9D9D; text-decoration: none}
A:visited {color: #9D9D9D; text-decoration: none}
A:active {color: #9D9D9D; text-decoration: none}
A:hover {color: #FCA001; text-decoration: none}
input {font-size: 10px; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica}
body {scrollbar-face-color: #BDB3AA; scrollbar-highlight-color: #D9D2CC; scrollbar-shadow-color: #999999; scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FFFFFF; scrollbar-arrow-color: #FFFFFF; scrollbar-track-color: #BDB3AA; scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #666666; }
</style>

<body bgcolor="#D9D2CC" onLoad="" scroll="auto" style="margin:0px;">
<table align=center width="953" height="130" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td width="953" height="105" background="images/Kopfzeile.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="1127" height="26"><img src="images/Button_links.jpg"><a href="http://www.rpg-time.de" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_home2.jpg"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_home1.jpg"' src="images/Button_home1.jpg" border=0></a><a href="ressourcen.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_ressourcen2.jpg"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_ressourcen1.jpg"' src="images/Button_ressourcen1.jpg" border=0></a><a href="games.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_spiele2.jpg"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_spiele1.jpg"' src="images/Button_spiele1.jpg" border=0></a><a href="forum.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_forum2.jpg"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_forum1.jpg"' src="images/Button_forum1.jpg" border=0></a><img src="images/Button_rechts.jpg"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<table align=center border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="margin:0px;">
  <tr> 
    <td><iframe width=953 src="http://web295.s14.deinprovider.de/wbb2/index.php?sid=a8cc0559c5cec774542e235d1b1e7d11" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Amethyst (30. März 2004)

So, nachdem ich selber rumprobiert habe und es nicht ging, hab ich noch mal Experten dazu befragt. Antwort: No way, zumindest nicht mit Html. Tut mir leid, nicht mehr für Dich tun zu können.

Gruß Amethyst

P.S. Sollte ich noch was gegenteiliges hören, melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## SilverVegeto (30. März 2004)

OK, wäre nett danke!


----------



## Tucker (6. Juli 2004)

Ich habe ein ganze ähnliches Problem. Ich versuche mein Forum über ein integriertes iframe ein zu binden, allerdings geschieht dies mit Hilfe von PHP. Wenn eine Link betätigt wird und dort per GET eine Variable mit einem bestimmten Wert erscheint, soll es mir ein iframe erstellen. 

Es entstheht zwar das iframe, allerdings auch nicht in der gewünschten Größe. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit PHP die Größe, speziell die Höhe, einer Seite fest zu legen und dementsprechend auch die Größe des iframes vor dem Laden zu definieren?


----------

